# Bananas bad luck?



## aquatic argobull

I just recently heard on this forum about the superstition of bananas being bad luck on a boat. We went out last Monday to shoot some fish inshore in Destin. Forecast calls for a slight chance of rain, seas 2 feet. Before our first dive, I observed our captain (my friend's dad) retrieving said banana from his bag. I jokingly inquired if he had heard that bananas don't belong on a boat. 

"Here's the "before picture"...









Here's a picture of us 30 minutes later.









By the time we surfaced from our 30 minute dive, we surfaced to see our bubble watchers with panic in their eyes. The weather had turned to crap and there was a large storm between us and the pass. So we plowed against the winds through the storm to get back to safety. Its a good thing we did! We docked the boat and ran to safety in a small boardwalk restaurant. During our lunch, the restaurant reminded me of a hurricane party, with tequila shots and all. The weather channel reported 60 mph gusts and quarter sized hail. Its a good thing we decided not to do our offshore spots :thumbup:

Got this shot on the drive home near pensacola.


----------



## tabasco40

You are lucky to be alive considering the size of that banana.


----------



## Dynamic

fenbields5 said:


> you are lucky to be alive considering the size of that banana.


haha!!


----------



## Chris V

I eat them on the boat all of the time. I don't get caught up in the superstitions though. Sometimes I think that with these types of things it is only true if you believe it is. When someone feels a sense of bad luck upon them, it's amazing how much less effort they put into what they are doing and therefore create their own bad luck.

Trust me, the fish could care less what you eat or have on board


----------



## coolbluestreak

I'm going to call hocus-pocus!
Cookie dough doesn't keep sharks away either.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

coolbluestreak said:


> I'm going to call hocus-pocus!
> Cookie dough doesn't keep sharks away either.


 
Bahahahahahah:no:


----------



## amarcafina

A week ago I took 3 guys and their 3 kids out to one of my favorite spots, fished for 45 mins and nothing but bait fish, then I saw a banana peel floating but my boat. Hummm, time to go , Pulled anchor and left to another place, and caught till they were wore out and pleaded to go in !!


----------



## marmidor

Bananas are BAD luck. No bananas allowed!!!


----------



## fishwagon

the last time bananas went on our boat it cost me a powerhead


----------



## below me

coolbluestreak said:


> I'm going to call hocus-pocus!
> Cookie dough doesn't keep sharks away either.


it DID until you doubted...


----------



## Southern Charters LLC

No Bananas or Banana boat sunscreen allowed on my boat period! Been there done that.


----------



## marmidor

Southern Charters said:


> No Bananas or Banana boat sunscreen allowed on my boat period! Been there done that.


What he said!!


----------



## Catchin Hell

:whistling::whistling::whistling:http://people.howstuffworks.com/fishing-superstition1.htm

I'm really conflicted on this one actually. I was pulling up the anchor once and both of my arms went into a terrible spasm. I obviously had to let go of the anchor and I spent the next several minutes rolling on the deck like a baby praying mantis that had lost it's mind. Luckily I had others fishing with me who were able to get some Gator Aid into my system and of all things, shove a banana down my throat to get some potassium back into my body to stop the spasms... I'm very thankful for that banana to this day, but I couldn't tell you who brought it on my boat:notworthy:


----------



## marmidor

Catchin Hell said:


> :whistling::whistling::whistling:http://people.howstuffworks.com/fishing-superstition1.htm
> 
> I'm really conflicted on this one actually. I was pulling up the anchor once and both of my arms went into a terrible spasm. I obviously had to let go of the anchor and I spent the next several minutes rolling on the deck like a baby praying mantis that had lost it's mind. Luckily I had others fishing with me who were able to get some Gator Aid into my system and of all things, shove a banana down my throat to get some potassium back into my body to stop the spasms... I'm very thankful for that banana to this day, but I couldn't tell you who brought it on my boat:notworthy:


Was it your anchor?


----------



## Chris V

I ate a banana for breakfast this morning. We caught 2 Tarpon


----------



## Catchin Hell

marmidor said:


> Was it your anchor?


LOL.. I know this DA captain who very seldom anchors and for that reason he bought a 30' boat without a windlass. Of course this particular day he decided to leave his anchor buoy in the shop because it takes up too much room and he wouldn't be anchoring anyway; then he decides to anchor in 200' of water without much consideration given to the weight of rope, chain, and anchor. :hurt:

Btw, yep it was my achor:stupid:


----------



## marmidor

Catchin Hell said:


> LOL.. I know this DA captain who very seldom anchors and for that reason he bought a 30' boat without a windlass. Of course this particular day he decided to leave his anchor buoy in the shop because it takes up too much room and he wouldn't be anchoring anyway; then he decides to anchor in 200' of water without much consideration given to the weight of rope, chain, and anchor. :hurt:
> 
> Btw, yep it was my achor:stupid:


I hear ya man! Been there my friend!


----------



## ocddeerhunter

*need to do reseach how the banana thing started*

my dive buddy is scared of bananas on boats SCARED Need to know how that crap started.
the friday the 13th thing used to bug me till I found out how it started.greedy french king and pope tried to rob the kights templer of their cash and burned them at the stake .that was GREED not bad luck


----------



## jim t

It started because ships back in the day would carry bananas and other fruit from South America to the US.

But these square rigged ships were truly at the mercy of the winds. If the winds were unfavorable their voyage time was doubled. Bananas rot relatively quickly. Then they give off a gas that makes other fruits rot faster than normal. So an extended voyage meant no profit if bananas were carried and the winds were not favorable.

Jim


----------



## ocddeerhunter

*did a google search*

theres alot of banana storys some talk about critters getting on board in the crates and some talk about them rotting so you had no food to eat .I dont think their bad luck BUT IF OTHER PEOPLE DO I'll leave them on shore I don't eat them that much anyway .


----------



## El Kabong

I guess the *4 million tons *of imported bananas we eat each year arrive by fax....


----------



## Cajun Spearit

That's bananas!!!


----------



## markhsaltz

This is a Florida thing, It started with the Charter Fishing boats and now have moved over to the Dive Boats..WE ALWAYS kept bananas on all of our boats overseas, TX, LA and CA... However, I do not want to be the one who is found with a banana on one of the boats over here if something goes wrong. So, I always ask if I can bring em..


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Well, I have had it both ways. Banannas on board and catching like crazy. Also gone home skunked with banner days before and after.

I will say that one day we were pulling an 0'fer and I saw some that someone brought, made them toss them and we were catching within 5 minutes.

Having been a mate and capt I know people bring their own luck. Their catch is almost pre-destined. But leaving the banannas or trail mix with bananna chips at home doesn't hurt.


----------



## AndyS

Bananas are not unusual on dive boats. I've been on several dive boats (Hawaii, Key Largo) that had bananas as part of their snack options. The potassium is supposed to help stave off leg cramps.


----------



## Breeze

I dont know about the banana thing, but what I do know is that if you pee on all 4 corners of your property, it will keep the tigers away.. I know this is true cause when we first moved here, I peed on all 4 corners of the yard, and so far I have not seen any, not one, tiger in my yard!! Bananas on a boat??? dont know... but pee on your yard, and the tigers wont come around.....


----------



## Dynamic

Bananas are bad luck on a boat!!!!.....end of discussion!!!


----------



## marmidor

Dynamic said:


> Bananas are bad luck on a boat!!!!.....end of discussion!!!


Yep what he said!!!


----------



## jim t

Traditions are important. Folklore, superstition, and wives tales are fun... 

Jim


----------



## marmidor

jim t said:


> Traditions are important. Folklore, superstition, and wives tales are fun...
> 
> Jim


Well my traditions are important and easy.....no bananas on my boat and if I find that you hide one from me you sink or swim back!!!!


----------



## jim t

marmidor said:


> Well my traditions are important and easy.....no bananas on my boat and if I find that you hide one from me you sink or swim back!!!!


Fair enough I think...:thumbup::thumbup:

Jim


----------



## ocddeerhunter

just came back in the house from peeing in all 4 corners of the yard I DON'T WANT ANY TIGERS . Thanks "breeze" I feel safer now .


----------



## PoseidonsBride

fenbields5 said:


> You are lucky to be alive considering the size of that banana.


Ahhh hahahaha. Nice.


----------



## yallwatchthis

i just pee'd in all four corners of my yard also, i have two small children (one of them had to swim back from du'pont point to weekly bayou once for bringing a banana on my boat) and i don't need tigers in my yard, thank you very much for your advise.


----------



## jross31455

The folktale about bananas from what i heard is... A long time ago when ships would sail around the shoreline and search for other fruits, vegetables, and etc. They would store them down in the galley and if bananas were stored with everything else the rest of the food would spoil quicker from the chemicals the bananas would release. 

Why do you think when you go into Walmart, publix, or winn dixie you see the bananas away from everything else?

Im not a scientist but it sounds good


----------



## Tobiwan

Just got up out of bed and pee'd on all 4 corners of my yard as well.

My FIL believes in the banana rule. I don't really believe in luck myself but if he doesn't want nanners then I won't bring them.

Every time we go billfishing I make sure to eat a banana before we board and then I tell him I brought a banana on board but it IN MY BELLEH!!


----------



## weedline

funny i worked for a captain who swore by the banana hokus pokus and yes we had many bad days with bananas on the boat but we also had a breakdown 1 out of 7 trips so it might be more logical to say googans are bad luck lol 
in reality he didnt keep the boat up properly therefore we had mechanical issues it had nothing to do with bananas 
since then i have worked for others that kept their boats up corectly and bananas were never an issue
to the guys posting sounds like you may have been lucky i mean u used poor judgement going out with storm in the gulf not pointing fingers just stating the obvious and u got home safely no loss of life +1,then as far as i know u had no damage to your boat or motor +2,and no loss of tackle and gear +3 so u guys had a great day and have a great picture to remember it by


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Damn Bananas. But, theyre soooo good!! O*D*W


----------

